# Rapha coffee shop Amsterdam.



## Colnago Master

Stumbled across this shop by accident.

Nice coffee with some serious Latte art though I failed to take a picture.

Very expensive though. Two Lattes cost me about 300 euros.

Pleasant barista from Norway who was very enthusiastic and a real coffee geek.

If you're a bike nut the sales guys in bike part were also a joy to chat to.


----------



## martinierius

Was probably more like 3 euro's? Stil somewhat expensive...


----------



## jeebsy

Had some good espresso in the London one. That weren't cheap either


----------



## Dark Side

To be expected I suppose when you look at the price of their clothing!


----------



## Colnago Master

No, 300 euros. To be fair they did throw in bibshorts, casqutte and a set of two cups and saucers.

Also, if I had meant 3 euros that would be really cheap for two lattes?


----------



## martinierius

I was thinking 3eur/latte but it is clear I missed the point


----------



## Rhys

€300 in a 'coffee shop' in Amsterdam? Must've been smoking something lol


----------



## hotmetal

C'mon you guys! Forum name Colnago Master. Goes into Rapha. Of course he's gonna drop big bucks on premium cycling gear. And a coffee. This is clearly a guy who knows the difference between a Pinnarello and a pannarello! ?

Guess even my Team Rocket cycling cap courtesy of our very own Glenn pales in the face of this.


----------



## Colnago Master

hotmetal said:


> C'mon you guys! Forum name Colnago Master. Goes into Rapha. Of course he's gonna drop big bucks on premium cycling gear. And a coffee. This is clearly a guy who knows the difference between a Pinnarello and a pannarello! 
> 
> Guess even my Team Rocket cycling cap courtesy of our very own Glenn pales in the face of this.


Coffee and cycling have one thing in common: you can never justify the time and expense to non believers.

Ive needed a new pair of decent shorts for 18 months now after my old ones were shredded in a racing crash. It's worth the expense to stop your old chap going numb after 50 miles.

My handmade Italian cycling shoes now look like a dog chewed them after two crashes as well.

hope my new grinder fairs better:eek:


----------



## Spooks

Maybe dropping into the Manchester branch of Rapha at the weekend all going to plan, London branch did make a nice espresso and flat white and I felt right at home.


----------



## Glenn

Great stuff Colnago Master

I know the team in London. They're passionate about their coffee and cycling.

Hoping to pop into Manchester this weekend though. Amsterdam due a return visit soon


----------



## Colnago Master

To be honest Rapha are very good at getting you to buy into the brand and pay a premium. Once in the shop it's easy to get carried away.

Cycling biased cafes like look mum no hands are a bit special to some of us. I spent a long time in the the Rapha shop sharing bike pics with the shop assistants who are bike geeks-heaven!


----------



## Rhys

I've still got my PACE cycling shorts from when I was 17 (not much padding in them though.. plus I still have my original Flite Ti saddle which means the extra pounds *kof* er.. stone. I've put on hurts that little bit more).

Also got some Giordana FR-C Wind Front Bib Tight from Wiggle (£56, got about 75% off in their sales) and some Giordana shorts which are also pretty comfy.


----------



## Spooks

My Rapha proteam bibs are the comfiest things I have worn, I dread to think what I have paid Rapha.

Funnily enough I think it's one reason I love the rocket machines so much, they did have a Rapha edition one I fell in love with.


----------



## Rhys

Spooks said:


> My Rapha proteam bibs are the comfiest things I have worn, I dread to think what I have paid Rapha.
> 
> Funnily enough I think it's one reason I love the rocket machines so much, they did have a Rapha edition one I fell in love with.


----------



## Spooks

Rhys said:


>


........swoon


----------



## Colnago Master

Then add Paul Smith into the mix and suddenly before you know it you're remortgaging your house.


----------



## Spooks

Colnago Master said:


> Then add Paul Smith into the mix and suddenly before you know it you're remortgaging your house.


It would be Paul Reed Smith in my house


----------



## Colnago Master

Spooks said:


> It would be Paul Reed Smith in my house


Well, now you're talking Gibson in this house then- my son's not mine though. PRS guitars are real eye candy though.


----------



## Rhys

Colnago Master said:


> Well, now you're talking Gibson in this house then- my son's not mine though. PRS guitars are real eye candy though.


Kramer in mine, '86 Baretta to be precise


----------



## Dark Side

I might drop in to the Manchester shop and get this next week, not sure about the Sky/20th Century Fox branding though. would rather is was strictly Rapha branded.


----------



## Spazbarista

I used to be a Rapha fan, but now I find these guys' stuff is just a little better

http://internationale.teamjva.com/


----------



## hotmetal

Spazbarista said:


> I used to be a Rapha fan, but now I find these guys' stuff is just a little better
> 
> http://internationale.teamjva.com/


From that website:

"Buying advice.

Here's how it works: You tell me what to like. Then we tell everyone what we now collectively like. Then you and I become important people who know what people should like. Then we stop having real jobs."

Brilliant!  I like anyone whose entire website is defined (bottom of their page) as a work of satire. Even more so if it's beautifully designed, they appreciate typography, and ride bikes.

I used to be interested in old agricultural vehicles but now I'm an ex-tractor fan.


----------



## Spazbarista

I think Rapha have backed off a little bit on the pseudo-heritage bullshit they used for years as their main marketing ploy. I hated it it. It pisses me right off when some advertising twits try and own cycling's heritage and tell everybody else what it is all about and how it was.

They've a reputation for quality and design now, which is great, and their stuff is (or was) fairly unique, but it is still overpriced, and worn by dorks.


----------



## Spooks

Dark Side said:


> View attachment 13102
> 
> 
> I might drop in to the Manchester shop and get this next week, not sure about the Sky/20th Century Fox branding though. would rather is was strictly Rapha branded.


Seriously considering buying that despite the branding, just love Belgium national flag tops.


----------



## Mattcolnago

Spazbarista said:


> I think Rapha have backed off a little bit on the pseudo-heritage bullshit they used for years as their main marketing ploy. I hated it it. It pisses me right off when some advertising twits try and own cycling's heritage and tell everybody else what it is all about and how it was.
> 
> They've a reputation for quality and design now, which is great, and their stuff is (or was) fairly unique, but it is still overpriced, and worn by dorks.


I dont agree its over priced. At the beginning of last year they actually dropped there prices by £10-£20 on quite a lot of items.

Where you compair it to other brands that have a simalar price tag, its way better quality!

But I 100% agree that a lot of dorks wear it!

Just because your wearing Rapha doesnt mean you look good in it!


----------



## Daren

Mattcolnago said:


> Just because your wearing Rapha doesnt mean you look good in it!


 You do feel good in it though... And in your head you look like an Olympic star.... What price happiness? (I'm a dork)


----------



## Spooks

Daren said:


> You do feel good in it though... And in your head you look like an Olympic star.... What price happiness? (I'm a dork)


Your not alone Daren


----------



## Anders4

There is a cycling cafe that does really good coffee in Ainsdale not far from Manchester for cyclists calle MeCycle, give it a go


----------



## goodq

jeebsy said:


> Had some good espresso in the London one. That weren't cheap either


a bit more than a year ago I agree. The place served amazing espresso from that sexy looking hydra. Unfortunately something changed since then. I went back I think sometime last summer and it wasn't great/quality dropped. Went back a few times (last time was a month ago) and still didn't think much of it (quite roasty and over-extracted notes).

From talking to some peeps I hear that their head barista left (not sure though).


----------



## coffeefanatic

need to get to one of these amsterdam coffee shops, hoping to arrange a business meeting there, just to test the coffee lol


----------

